# Super Bowl commercials



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I liked the car one -- Honda, I think -- where the headlights were like daylight and vaporized the vampires.

And I liked the one for VW, where the dog was working out so he could chase the VW bug -- then you realize it's on a TV in a bar full of aliens. . . and the alien says the dog's funnier than the 'Vader kid'. . .and then Vader walks in. . . . .

Haven't seen 'Broderick's Day off' in the broadcast yet, but saw it on line.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I missed.some cuz I was at work but I loved the dog named We Go that fetches the beer

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## ellesu (Feb 19, 2009)

I liked the VW commercial, too. And the Coke polar bears are always good. I keep forgetting to stay put and watch the commercials and *not* go for a snack or potty or whatever.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

I Loved "THE VOICE" one with Betty White saying it was about time someone wanted her for her voice and not her body.

"My eyes are up here".. and poor Blake Shelton backs up... ROFL!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

The naked m&m was sorta cute. . .but a little disturbing. 

The fiat one right after half time was good too.

And the Seinfeld/Leno commercial for the fancy new car.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I loved the voice commerical. Watching it now

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## Hadou (Jun 1, 2011)

For some reason, I like the Kia "Sandman" commercial.  I burst into heavy laughter when I saw the cowboy riding a buckin' rhino and the burly lumberjacks sawing through a ginormous hoagie.  I also liked the Queen Elton John/Pepsi-for-all commercial.  

I'm getting tired of all the stupid GoDaddy "Ooooh, we're risque!" ads.


----------



## Danielle Kazemi (Apr 2, 2011)

Yeah the GoDaddy ones were the worse. I liked the Doritos ones. The one where the dog bribes the guy with a bag not to reveal he killed the cat was fantastic.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I liked "The Voice" commercial with Betty White, as well as the car commercial in which the leopard starts chasing the car, but then decides the odds are more in his favor if he chases the guy who released him from the cage. That one cracked me up!  I didn't see the Matthew Broderick commercial, although I'd seen it online several times. The dog with the Doritos bag was a funny commercial, too.


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

Loved the Doritos dog, the M&Ms and the Voice commercials. I'm with many of you about the stupid Go Daddy commercials.

Great game, though, wasn't it?


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

Danielle Kazemi said:


> Yeah the GoDaddy ones were the worse. I liked the Doritos ones. The one where the dog bribes the guy with a bag not to reveal he killed the cat was fantastic.


That Doritos ad was made by a University of Virginia Alum. When it aired I was trying to figure out why it was on since it wasn't "new". After being reminded this morning of his ties to UVA, I realised it was because the local news station played it on almost every newscast to drum up votes for him.

Ann, the aliens in a bar, is a scene from Star Wars: A New Hope (the movie released in 1977.) DH came running from another room when he heard "the cantina music". LOL

I wasn't too impressed with most of the commercials. The Coke Polar bears are always cute, but I got the feeling they were trying to tell a story and I just didn't get it. So, I liked them, but I feel like I'm missing something.

Somehow we missed the M&Ms. Loved the Voice with Betty White. Liked the dog Doritos and the Star Wars VW.

Did Budweiser use the Clydesdales this year? I don't remember seeing them and I've always loved those. Maybe that was why I was unimpressed with the Bud ads.

I also liked Eastwoods half-time message.


----------



## Danielle Kazemi (Apr 2, 2011)

They did use the horses for the Budweiser one but they were very tame commercials compared to some in the past. Thanks for the tip about the guy who made that commercial.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

mom133d (aka Liz) said:


> Ann, the aliens in a bar, is a scene from Star Wars: A New Hope (the movie released in 1977.) DH came running from another room when he heard "the cantina music". LOL


Yeah, I got that. . .that's why it was funny. 



> Did Budweiser use the Clydesdales this year? I don't remember seeing them and I've always loved those. Maybe that was why I was unimpressed with the Bud ads.


 They were briefly in one about the end of prohibition and Budweiser delivering to a bar for the first time in 13 years. Though since it said they'd been brewing since 1876 or something, I wondered what they were doing for those 13 years.  I guess that's when they were supplying the speakeasies.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> They were briefly in one about the end of prohibition and Budweiser delivering to a bar for the first time in 13 years. Though since it said they'd been brewing since 1876 or something, I wondered what they were doing for those 13 years.  I guess that's when they were supplying the speakeasies.


LOL

How could I forget my favorite? (Because it was leaked to the web.) The Ferris "sequel/parody"  Loved, loved, loved it!


----------



## Rich Walls (Feb 4, 2012)

I thought the ETrade babies had the line of the night with 'Speed dating.'


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Did not care for the Audi vampire one -- seriously, like $3 mil to advertise headlights? Ah well.

LOVED the two dog ones -- the VW losing weight dog, and the Here We Go fetching beer dog. 2 out of the 3 Coca Cola bear ones were good too.

But my FAVE is the one mentioned here several times, The Voice and Betty White. To me that was hands-down the winner.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

We went to the home of some friends to watch the game, and all of us there loved the Hyundai commercial in which the guy lets the leopard loose so that he can chase the Hyundai, but shortly after taking off after the car, the cat decides that the man who opened the cage would be much better prey. The cat takes off and chases the guy back and forth across the road. We laughed hard at that commercial, and replayed it several times.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

I liked Clint Eastwood car commercial. It made me feel good that America is back in the game.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

My favorite was the car commercial with Jerry Seinfeld and the Soup Nazi.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

*DrDln* (dr.s.dhillon) said:


> I liked Clint Eastwood car commercial. It made me feel good that America is back in the game.


hmmm I have to admit given the recent history, it felt like an Obama re-election ad to me. 
"It's half-time America" seemed like payback for the bailout, although they may not even have meant it that way. And if you still owe the government bailout money should you be buying enormously expensive Super Bowl ads?


----------



## momilp (Jan 11, 2010)

Ferris and the VW dog are my absolute favorite


----------



## Adonna (Feb 4, 2012)

Audi Vampire was the best.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen (Dec 6, 2009)

I've not seen all of the commercials, but I did see this one and thought it was cute:


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Chad Winters (#102) said:


> hmmm I have to admit given the recent history, it felt like an Obama re-election ad to me.
> "It's half-time America" seemed like payback for the bailout, although they may not even have meant it that way. And if you still owe the government bailout money should you be buying enormously expensive Super Bowl ads?


I didn't take it to mean that at the time, but I was busy and didn't see who sponsored the ad until the next day. I thought it was saying that we have halftime to re-group, and that we should come back strong in the second "half," meaning that we have an upcoming election with which we can take care of business, group together, and fix things. Of course, I thought this because I know that Clint Eastwood is conservative, and I didn't think he'd do a pro-Obama spot. I found out later that two of the people behind the commercials were big Obama supporters in 2008. Clint Eastwood was interviewed about the ad, and his intentions weren't to make a pro-Obama ad. Here's a link to Eastwood's explanation. (This is probably the first time that I've ever passed on a Huffington Post ad.) http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/02/06/clint-eastwood-on-chrysler-super-bowl-commercial-not-affiliated-obama_n_1258701.html


----------



## Meb Bryant (Jun 27, 2011)

Our household liked the Doritos ad where the dog buries a cat collar and bribes the male homeowner with Doritos. I'm using this premise for my next mystery.

Title: CHIPS AND DEATHS


----------

